# Macbook Retro-éclairage multicolor



## mattoto (2 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,

je suis tomber sur une photo d'un clavier de Macbook Multi-Color...

et je me demander si c'étais un montage ou si c'étais possible d'avoir un rétro éclairage de ce type?

voici ma source : http://img.hebus.com/image-telecharger.php?id=303136&res=1440x900&lang=fr
Cordialement.


----------



## Vinky (2 Octobre 2012)

Salut, 

Je peux me tromper mais à mon avis c'est un montage photo. la lueur en bvas de la touche commande (lueur floutée) me fait penser ça.


----------



## mattoto (3 Octobre 2012)

je ne pense pas que ce soit impossible à faire je pense :s non?


----------



## Ptidd (4 Octobre 2012)

C'est possible à faire j'avais déjà vu ce genre de bidouille. Il faut demonter le clavier et mettre un film de couleur entre le rétro éclairage et les touches.

Un lien pour plus d'infos => http://johannesluderschmidt.de/?p=271


----------



## mattoto (6 Octobre 2012)

Ptidd a dit:


> C'est possible à faire j'avais déjà vu ce genre de bidouille. Il faut demonter le clavier et mettre un film de couleur entre le rétro éclairage et les touches.
> 
> Un lien pour plus d'infos => http://johannesluderschmidt.de/?p=271



merci pour le lien


----------

